# Game 36: Heat @ Jazz (3/2 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 2, 2012 | 9:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Bosh again which will be tough against their size, but Millsap missed their last game and he might not play in this one either. Raja Bell also missed their last game on Wednesday.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bell is shooting the ball at high clip this year, including from three, so his absence would be a significant advantage for the Heat, as well as Millsap obviously. The three H's on the perimeter should be easier to guard as the best 3-point shooter out of the bunch is Harris at 35%. There offense, as far as I can remember, doesn't depend on threes so much, however, with their flex screens and cutting and all that. Haven't watched them much this year, but when I did, Al Jefferson was getting anything he wanted inside (against NY). Got to keep him from catching the ball deep, as well as limiting he and Millsap's second chance opportunities from the boards. Favors is the type of athletic monster to hurt us inside as well, and he'll be playing against either midgets or fledgling Pitt.

What do you guys say, is Rio better than Harris at this point? You can make the case with the numbers, though Harris is having, by his normal standards, a poor year. I think he made an All-Star team a few years ago, no? I remember he was balling that year. 30+ point/12+ assist games all over the place.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

> Only six teams in NBA history have managed to win nine games in a row by double digits. The record for most consecutive wins in a row by double digits is ten. That record is shared three-ways by the '08 Rockets, '04 Nets and '47 Capitols.


Believe we would tie that record tonight, if we were to win by double digits of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^yup, we would.

Raja Bell was ruled out for tonight. Millsap will give it a go tonight though. As will Devin Harris, who has been sick. Harris has been playing much better of late.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's comical how players who are injured always manage to whip themselves into shape at the last minute just to play us. Even chronic malingerers. I think their agents must be in their ear telling them how important the game is because of the exposure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are going with the same starting lineup as yesterday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice hook by Lebron in the post


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, opposing crowds have really been annoying me this year. They're way too enthusiastic about any minor thing that goes against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jefferson replicating what LMA did early yesterday


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario should never take a 3 that isnt a catch and shoot 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Two questionable foul calls on Chalmers send him to the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work Cole 2 Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be tough guarding Millsap and Al Jeff down low


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that could've been a much uglier fall for Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Man, opposing crowds have really been annoying me this year. They're way too enthusiastic about any minor thing that goes against us.


Embrace the hate. Makes it more enjoyable to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hayward is 6'8 and still struggling to contain Wade down low.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade was always going to get Hayward in foul trouble


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333 again

3rd 3 of the quarter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Battier over the last month...dayum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier love!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice D Shane! Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now draws a foul on Miles down low. He's quickly becoming dominant down there.

Now he scores inside off the nice pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Wade. nice cut and finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Cole..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole was tripped?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier with his 4th 3 of the quarter. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHAAAANE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Norris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-26 after 1

They are killing us on the glass. 7 offensive rebounds already. Gotta slow them down inside.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmm, average to poor quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's right foot is getting destroyed this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive boards are a problem


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shut the **** up Jazz fans


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pittman is so worthless. He better polish up his goon skills because that's the only capacity he will have in the NBA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For a guy so big, Pittman has zero presence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyre getting inside at will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our bench is once again giving us nothing tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10-3 Jazz run. Bad.

Get Lebron in there. Or Battier...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

In games like this Spo needs to go back to his starting lineup as soon as possible. He did the early sub of Wade in the 1st and it has been downhill since then. With Bosh out and the second night of a back to back, that rotation is not going to work against a team at home getting all the calls and bounces.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade getting t'd up now.

This is getting away fast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing rebound! WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wade getting t'd up now.
> 
> This is getting away fast.


Personal foul, not a T.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another offensive rebound..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ref are you kidding me?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

REBOUND


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is missing so many point blank baskets


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jazz - 21 boards, 12 offensive.

Miami - 9 TOTAL boards. Pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 minutes into the quarter and we have 4 total points in the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a horrible quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Their bench is lighting us up. They have a 22-2 advantage in bench points. Add in the 2nd chance points and that is their lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember how Earl Watson used to always kill us? He's reminding us of those days right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass Shane 2 Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need this energy. More turnovers, more fastbreaking.

Where's Lebron tonight also?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Watson. Jesus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Run another play, Spo....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Iso heavy....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are crowding the paint with 3 guys. Gotta drive and kick and our shooters have to hit their open shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go, Lebron...

FML wake up guys....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> They are crowding the paint with 3 guys. Gotta drive and kick and our shooters have to hit their open shots.


You'd think we'd play Miller more considering we need boards and 3's


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2nd chance points are ridiculous


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting spanked


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this SHIT. 10pt quarter? Not even trying anymore.

Looks like I tuned into the wrong game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are kicking our ass in the paint, on both sides of the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paging Manbearpig. Need more :lebron: less :lebroncry:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz are 10-20 in the quarter.

the heat are 2-11.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If they're gonna call defensive 3 seconds on us they better call it on Utah as well because they're camping in the paint.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is getting BITCHED out there. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

5th 3 of the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz are getting all the bounces. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got hot LBJ, please...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane! 5-5!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So unlucky


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't think we're winning by double digits tonight lol.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Watch the media reaction after this game. Years of having the best rim defense in the league will mean nothing and we will suddenly be weak against interior play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I miss CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amazing to only be down 13 with that crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-44 at the half

Worst half since the 2nd half of the last loss in Orlando. Definitely looking like a team playing a 2nd night of a back to back.

Yesterday we got away with our bench playing awful because of the insane games Lebron and Wade had. They're even worse tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew there size would hurt us, but wow. Even without Bosh it shouldn't be this bad. As if its not enough that we're allowing offensive board after offensive board, literally every loose, knocked, tipped, 50-50 ball has wound up in perfect position for them to score.

So, either their luck will continue or things will somewhat even out in the second half and we can make this thing competitive. But honestly, when we lose, we lose BIG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hard to lead when you're playing 3 against 12.

Paging Cole, Miller, Haslem, Joel....need SOME form of contribution from you all.

The real problem is our defense, in particular our rebounding. OK if we cant make a shot, but to let them dominate inside the way they have is really inexcusable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where would we be without :battier: tonight? mg:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need beefed up CB1 back against a team like this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 57-44 at the half
> 
> Worst half since the 2nd half of the last loss in Orlando. Definitely looking like a team playing a 2nd night of a back to back.
> 
> Yesterday we got away with our bench playing awful because of the insane games Lebron and Wade had. They're even worse tonight.


Yup, and Cole spend most of his time as an honorary Jazz sixth-man out there. Don't know what the hell he was doing.



Adam said:


> Pittman is so worthless. He better polish up his goon skills because that's the only capacity he will have in the NBA.


I find myself struggling to find good things to say about him. I know he's still young, but show us something.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier has let it rain tonight, here's hoping he keeps it up.

Or better yet, Wade/LBJ go all Flash/Manbearpig and save us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:battier: 333333

6-6 from 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god Mr Battier! 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade in the post is cash money


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Millsap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Leggo Flash


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These boards are killing us.

Rebound guys. Learn!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These Jazz fans never think their team commits a foul :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well done Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier has 4 blocks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we cant grab a ****ing rebound to save our life.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow we're getting mashed on the glass. This hurts to watch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is ****ing embarssing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is beyond comical now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Want to turn this off, but want to watch my team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz have played 10 players tonight. Earl Watson is the only player that hasnt grabbed an offensive rebound for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario cant hit shit tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This might be Mario's worst game of the season. 1pt on 0-5 shooting, only 2 assists and 4 turnvoers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron needs to do a lot more if we have any chance of a come back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole n Rio have given NOTHING tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 board UD....really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down just 11, but it feels like its a 25 point deficit.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane going into Beast Mode, we might have a chance


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WAaaaaade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11pts, feels like double that.

Gettable, somehow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, what a bailout call. WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cut it to 10 or below and we're a decent shot. Anything else and I think its too big a hole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Joel should have gone for the block there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel had position!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, what a runner by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Joel

7pt game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah LBJ, nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-71 after 3

Wade starts the run, goes to the bench, and Lebron continues it. Good end to the quarter. Gotta keep it up now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is game on.

Flash/Manbearpig time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need more from the bench though. Just has not been anywhere near enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot by Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kanter throwing up prayers and they're going in..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're really getting the short end of the stick on some of these calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pittman and Cole in together. Not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly air ball by UD. Our bench has been so ****ing awful.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why the **** are you shooting Udonis?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is on fire! But we cant get stops.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Another ticky tack call. Goddamnit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is on fire. I hope he's good to go the rest of the way.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing NBA refs man. What a joke.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller getting all kinds of touch fouls tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just win baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG, Pitt cant jump ovcer a quarter. He needs to learn how to use that big ass body of his and create space.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, Pittman has no skills whatsoever. Can't score or rebound. He's just a six foul goon otherwise he's Euro bound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pittman ****! finish that shit!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dex is a poor mans Magloire...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

here we go!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Dex is a poor mans *38 year old* Magloire...


Fixed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Pittman sucks man. Dissapointing.

What does this say about Curry...ugh.

Oh, and I was inferring the 38yr old Jamaal version :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pitt has had plenty of opportunity and he hasn't had a single impressive moment. Even a D leaguer you give him 10+ extended minute opportunities and he's going to either score double digits or grab a bunch of rebounds at least once. Pitt hasn't done shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a J by Lebron. 2pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!! Tie game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

mmmm LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Lebron. And great ball movement to tie it up again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Enough of Pitt. Get Joel in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, way too much Pitt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugh, that top of the key, 1 on 1 move has not been there all game for Wade. They keep crowding the paint and having him settle for that J. If you're going to him, get him in the post. 

Or better yet, just let Lebron keep shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta close this out strong to get the dub.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They went to it again. I have no idea what they are seeing on that play. At least Wade didnt settle and did his pump fake and got fouled.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Haslem. GRAB THE BALL!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So fed up with Haslem interfering with other people rebounding. Fed up with everything he does tbqh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Story of the game right there. cant grab the rebound and it leads to 3 free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again with the Wade at the top of the key...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333333333333333333333

Heat lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333333333333333333333333

WOW!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:worthy:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :worthy:


+1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

basket changed to a 2. 

Like I was saying, why were we going to Wade isos when Lebron was so Hot?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*MANBEARPIG
V
P*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on Sun, give us a better look. I want to see where his foot was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offensive rebound and putback. Of course.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Horrible form. Same old story.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade. He had hit 10 in a row before that last miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...killer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big play. Jazz just had to use up their last time out because of the inbound D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable.

Wade has ****ed this great comeback by Lebron up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade did everything he could to lose this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I understand if it wasnt for his great play, we wouldnt have had a chance, but Dwyane gave this one away, several times. When LeBron was hot as hell, Dwyane took it upon himself several times to hijack the offense with horrendous shots without even considering passing the ball, and that's not mentioning the awful fouls on shooters.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wide open Haslem miss. Can't say I'm surprised. Every shot he has taken in his entire career has been because nobody guards him.

LeBron has no business passing there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No, Haslem never gets that shot on this team, I'm sorry. Foolish.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Most frustrating loss ever


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem for the gamewinner? Would rather LeBron have shot off-balanced with five guys on him. All-Star game all over again, wow. Can't wait to hear about this all over ESPN and Twitter. Yay.

POTG: Wade. He killed us. Dude needs to check his ego.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game was lost on the bad Wade isos when Lebron was on fire. 3 in a row and we got 2 points out of it.

Sucks to fight so hard back, take the lead, then you give the game away on bad fouls and bad shot selection.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, Wade killed us bad right there. That bricked freebie and the Harris 3pt play cost us.

The pass was reasonable, if that man was Chris Bosh and not Udonis Haslem.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> No, Haslem never gets that shot on this team, I'm sorry. Foolish.


Especially to UD. Sam Mitchell is on NBATV right now arguing how open UD was and that it was the right play. Bullshit. UD has been awful at that shot all year, and LeBron was hotter than a volcano. I really wanted to write off the ASG pass, but I really think it was indicative of something bigger. Just take the shot LeBron, he was technically doubled but only had one guy in front of him. Garbage.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Yep, Wade killed us bad right there. That bricked freebie and the Harris 3pt play cost us.
> 
> The pass was reasonable, if that man was Chris Bosh and not Udonis Haslem.


Don't forget the foul on Harris shooting a three.

Worst is the free throws. He still hasn't fixed them after all these years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our bench tonight was an embarrassment. Again we almost won in spite of them.

Mario and Norris collectively had their worst game of the season. 

Awful rebounding. 

Yet even with all that, we had a 3point lead with 46 seconds to go and cant hold on :nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Haslem for the gamewinner? *Would rather LeBron have shot off-balanced with five guys on him.* All-Star game all over again, wow. Can't wait to hear about this all over ESPN and Twitter. Yay.


Hell yes I would.

edit: mb misread your post. Thought you said "would you rather"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Haslem for the gamewinner? Would rather LeBron have shot off-balanced with five guys on him. All-Star game all over again, wow. Can't wait to hear about this all over ESPN and Twitter. Yay.


Lebron definitely deserved better tonight. He was insane in the 4th quarter. 

And yeah, he was hitting off balanced shots all quarter long. Would much rather have him take that shot as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If he shoots and misses, i'm Ok with it. But passing to UD is just bad, period. I dont care how wide open he is, he aint a good shooter this year. 

Of course the game I finally get to tune into is this ****ing crap. My blood pressure is through the roof....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly, why was UD even in at the end?

The real problem here, though, wasn't LeBron's fear or UD's incompetence, it was Dwyane's "what about me" show, in conjunction with his egregious defensive mental lapses. This, along with our hole at backup C, is what scares me about this team more than anything for the playoffs. Dwyane's been doing this all season. Golden State and LAC were the first games where it really stood out. He decides he needs to score, not because the game calls for it, but its his turn. Can't be happening on this team. The team is more important than your numbers and glory. Hopefully we blow everyone out in the playoffs, because we won't win enough close games as long as this continues.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can I just say, **** Utah? Millsap last year, Devin Harris throwing up junk this year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

At least we get it take it out on the Lakers... hopefully. Need the Boshasaurus back pronto.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dexter Pittman is a ****ing scrub Jarvis Varnado or Robert Dozier would be more useful then him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Honestly, why was UD even in at the end?


Because Spo thinks he's better than he is. He lost us games in the Finals and he will continue to lose us games in the future.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> Dexter Pittman is a ****ing scrub Jarvis Varnado or Robert Dozier would be more useful then him.


Varnado I agree. Atleast he has an identifiable NBA skill (shot blocking) and is long as ****. Dexter...well...really doesnt have anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Worst is the free throws. He still hasn't fixed them after all these years.


He has improved his free throw shooting since returning from injury. I think he's around 84 or 85%. He's gotten much better arch on his shot. A ton better than the line drives he had been throwing up. 

He just choked tonight. No excuses. He was 10-10 from the line before that miss.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Varnado I agree. Atleast he has an identifiable NBA skill (shot blocking) and is long as ****. Dexter...well...really doesnt have anything.


He is like Kwame Brown if Kwame was 300 pounds and could not player defense, the amount space he takes up on the floor looks like it causes more harm then good for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ sad thing is I knew he was gonna go 1 for 2 then. He always does.

For a guy with a 'big shot' reputation, he goes 1 for in an awful lot of those situations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely would have gone Mario/Wade/Miller/Battier/Lebron there at the end. Dont get UD being in there either, especially if you werent gonna put him inside to try to get a tip in :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If you take the emotion out of it and look at this rationally:

- Players not named Lebron, Dwyane and Shane shot 5/24.
- Got outrebounded 50 to 32. Jazz had 23 offensive rebounds.
- Bench outscored 7 to 36.

We really had no business being in this game at all. Somehow we nearly stole it, despite everything.

Unfortunately I cant take the emotion out and im ****ing pissed....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Yep, Wade killed us bad right there. That bricked freebie and the Harris 3pt play cost us.


Forgot about the missed FT. I was terrified when they fouled him the first time, not realizing they had a foul to give. I figured they'd get it to LeBron on the inbounds. I trust LeBron more in that situation.

LOL, NBATV is clueless. Theyre debating whether or not Dwyane is mad he didn't get the ball in the last possession. He has no right to be mad at anyone. This is victory #10 in a row if it weren't for his foolishness. 

The PGs were awful tonight, but that's to be expected every now and again. Norris took some inexcusable shots, though, no idea what's going on with him. The last he took was the most aggravating. We were making our run and he immediately comes in and hoists a 20-footer without even thinking pass. Utah rebounds and gets a hook from Jefferson...8-point lead.

I'd rather we lose in Utah the second night of a back-to-back, as opposed to a Chicago/OKC or awful team like SAC at home, and definitely would've picked this game to lose over LA if I had to chose, but this was absolutely pathetic. Dwyane should get on his knees and apologize to LeBron. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed W2B - what was Udonis even doing out there? Gave us 4/4 in 28 minutes of action...

Definitely would've preferred Mike Miller out there in that situation. Atleast he's there for the trey if everything falls down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Hell yes I would.
> 
> edit: mb misread your post. Thought you said "would you rather"


Thought so, and you can add Jeff Van Gundy hanging to his ankle to the five defenders.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He has improved his free throw shooting since returning from injury. I think he's around 84 or 85%. He's gotten much better arch on his shot. A ton better than the line drives he had been throwing up.
> 
> He just choked tonight. No excuses. He was 10-10 from the line before that miss.


That was too small a sample size to prove that he fixed his free throws. He was rattling in a bunch that he had no business making and he was still using that same stupid form. He was focusing a bit more on putting arc and not line driving the ball like a shot putter but that's the bare minimum to what he needs to be doing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and im sorry, I know we have Joel lovers here, but 4 boards in 37 minutes is pretty inexcusable.

Im OK to overlook Joel's offensive deficiencies, but thats just flat out not good enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pittman is just a shade under 7ft, yet plays so much smaller than his size. He needs to learn how to use that big ass body of his to clear room. It should be almost impossible for a smaller defender to block his shot if he has him on his back. Yet he seems to struggle finish at the basket.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pittman is just a shade under 7ft, yet plays so much smaller than his size. He needs to learn how to use that big ass body of his to clear room. It should be almost impossible for a smaller defender to block his shot if he has him on his back. Yet he seems to struggle finish at the basket.


He's so unathletic. Even Z could basically dunk from a standstill with no athleticism. I know Z is taller but he wouldn't even jump, and Dexter doesn't seem to be able to dunk when he gets perfect position under the basket with a smaller guy on him. I honestly can't even remember him dunking once.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh man. Was anybody just watching Sun Sports? Eric Reid just said about LeBron, "...before he made that final pass to Clarence-..." LOL! Way to bring up the worst last second pass instead of shooting a gamewinner in the history of the Heat. Pretty epic Freudian slip.

For those who don't know, Mashburn passed up a last second shot to Clarence Weatherspoon with about 1 sec left on the clock in the playoffs against New York and cost us the series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> That was too small a sample size to prove that he fixed his free throws. He was rattling in a bunch that he had no business making and he was still using that same stupid form. He was focusing a bit more on putting arc and not line driving the ball like a shot putter but that's the bare minimum to what he needs to be doing.


After this game, he is 111-129(86%) from the line, since returning from injury. That's a pretty nice sample size. And i'll give him credit as well for making this change in season. Still has holes in his form though. No doubt there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Oh man. Was anybody just watching Sun Sports? Eric Reid just said about LeBron, "...before he made that final pass to Clarence-..." LOL! Way to bring up the worst last second pass instead of shooting a gamewinner in the history of the Heat. Pretty epic Freudian slip.
> 
> For those who don't know, Mashburn passed up a last second shot to Clarence Weatherspoon with about 1 sec left on the clock in the playoffs against New York and cost us the series.


He did it by accident? Wow :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron looks defeated. Hope he keeps the TV off all weekend.

I wonder if Dwyane is even self-aware enough at this point to realize what he did. He's basically saying he didn't foul Harris in the postgame.

Man, keep seeing these replays, any other superstar would've taken one more dribble and pulled-up for a near wide-open J. LeBron is 6-8 and didn't even look for it. Ugh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LeBron looks defeated. Hope he keeps the TV off all weekend.


Dont blame him. on the 2nd night of a back to back, and playing 40 minutes last night, he put in a ton of energy in nearly stealing this game away, only to have his teammate(s) throw it away.

I wonder if there is a part of Spo that liked this loss. Now all the hype is gone and the talk of peaking is gone, and you get a day off to refocus heading into a tough game in LA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully, we come out and send a message to LA early.

Can't let the Lakers put a Utah style beating on the glass though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team is a walking tragedy. Every time it looks like they are poised to do something great we witness some terrible human flaw. There was no doubt in my mind Wade was going to miss that free throw. I knew we were going to lose to Dallas. I'm just scared that this team never wins a single ring. If their story is a tragedy then that's how it's fated to end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, Adam. I've had that sneaking suspicion, too. There's so much that can go wrong on the way to winning a title. So many thought we had it won last year. This team has shown enough flaws that you can easily see something going wrong at the very last minute. Everyone in the national media is giving it to the Heat now. If we do win, they're right. If we don't, "Awesome! The Heat lost!" I'll never see this team as a lock until the shirts are being handed out.

Hate to admit, but I was kinda scared those ASG turnovers by Dwyane and LeBron were omens for the rest of the season. You could argue they both represented character flaws. Dwyane thinking about the shot before catching, and LeBron, well you know...



Wade County said:


> Hopefully, we come out and send a message to LA early.
> 
> Can't let the Lakers put a Utah style beating on the glass though.


Yup. I don't know if I've ever seen that kind of abuse on the boards. It was mostly just not boxing out guys crashing from the perimeter, it seemed. It went on long after it had gotten embarrassing, too. Don't understand the lack of adjustment there.



Wade County said:


> Varnado I agree. Atleast he has an identifiable NBA skill (shot blocking) and is long as ****. Dexter...well...really doesnt have anything.


When your NBA skill is that you're "physical" you should be envious of Adam Morrison's career arc.



Adam said:


> He's so unathletic. Even Z could basically dunk from a standstill with no athleticism. I know Z is taller but he wouldn't even jump, and Dexter doesn't seem to be able to dunk when he gets perfect position under the basket with a smaller guy on him. I honestly can't even remember him dunking once.


Funny thing is he dunked a lot in college, even off his own created offense. Obviously the competition is bigger now, but it seems like there's more to it than that. You'd think it would be easier with less weight.



Adam said:


> Oh man. Was anybody just watching Sun Sports? Eric Reid just said about LeBron, "...before he made that final pass to Clarence-..." LOL! Way to bring up the worst last second pass instead of shooting a gamewinner in the history of the Heat. Pretty epic Freudian slip.
> 
> For those who don't know, Mashburn passed up a last second shot to Clarence Weatherspoon with about 1 sec left on the clock in the playoffs against New York and cost us the series.


Haha, good find. I heard that but didn't know the reference. He couldn't possibly have done that on purpose, right? Too perfect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Haha, good find. I heard that but didn't know the reference. He couldn't possibly have done that on purpose, right? Too perfect.


You dont remember that play? 

That was probably the toughest loss in Heat history for me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3:36 to re-live that Mash moment...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was on basketball hiatus between 1998-2003


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish I was looking back :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Mash wtf man...Eddie Jones moment right there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, gotta come clean about a couple things: 1) My parents are the dreaded displaced NY'ers. They were born in Costa Rica and Haiti respectively, but moved there with their families when very young. I was born in CT and we moved to Miami when I was about 6 months. 2) Because of the lack of loyalty to Miami while I was young, and my being named Jordan, my dad raised me a Jordan/Bulls fan. He passed away in '97 and after Jordan retired in '98 my interest in basketball waned as I became much more serious about music (even though I was only 11 I was in a sax playing duo that played all over Miami). Dwyane Wade's rookie season I was playing guitar in a band with a drummer who kept wearing a Wade jersey, which led to me finally becoming a Heat fan. Full circle 

Still sad for me to watch. Not familiar with Weatherspoon's game, though. Who would you compare it/his role to? Mashburn definitely had an open, in-rhythm shot, though.

And did we change uniforms the same season we moved into the AAA?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

11/21 FT shooting, reminds me of some of the recent Heat teams. Also, Mike B. hasn't changed his style a lick lol.

Also, I still see the lady at 6:19 below JVG's victory fist at games. Its funny when she has to sit next to rappers.

And what's with no ring in the Heat logo at center court?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yeah, gotta come clean about a couple things: 1) My parents are the dreaded displaced NY'ers. They were born in Costa Rica and Haiti respectively, but moved there with their families when very young. I was born in CT and we moved to Miami when I was about 6 months. 2) Because of the lack of loyalty to Miami while I was young, and my being named Jordan, my dad raised me a Jordan/Bulls fan. He passed away in '97 and after Jordan retired in '98 my interest in basketball waned as I became much more serious about music (even though I was only 11 I was in a sax playing duo that played all over Miami). Dwyane Wade's rookie season I was playing guitar in a band with a drummer who kept wearing a Wade jersey, which led to me finally becoming a Heat fan. Full circle


Almost the same as me. My parents are Colombian, moved to New Jersey in their teens, met there. Then moved to Miami when I was 4. My dad wasnt that into american sports so I never really had my dad pressuring me to root for a NY team, even though he was a Mets fan.


> Still sad for me to watch. Not familiar with Weatherspoon's game, though. Who would you compare it/his role to? Mashburn definitely had an open, in-rhythm shot, though.


Not as big, but he was a big baby type player and had a similar role.


> And did we change uniforms the same season we moved into the AAA?


Yup


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I miss the 90's Knicks-Heat rivalry, the playoff series were always highly contest and entertaining because the teams were almost mirror images of the other.

The Knicks winning ever series except that first year when that stupid don't come of the bench rule cost the Knicks that series.

The '99 series will always be my favorite I still remember the pregame for game 1 when the commentators were talking about Riley having a poster with a Heat championship ring on it.

The offseason after the '00 season sadly killed the rivalry with Ewing getting trade & Alonzo kidneys betraying him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron really did take this loss hard..



> LeBron James ‏ @KingJames
> Great conversations with @mavcarter & @BrandonWeems10 after tonight's tough loss! U guys are absolutely right!! Re-adjust and Re-focused
> 
> LeBron James ‏ @KingJames Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> ...


Last guy in the shower as well according to Windhorst. Why he was watching Lebron this closely, is another story...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> I miss the 90's Knicks-Heat rivalry, the playoff series were always highly contest and entertaining because the teams were almost mirror images of the other.
> 
> The Knicks winning ever series except that first year when that stupid don't come of the bench rule cost the Knicks that series.


And the next year Larry Johnson baited Alonzo into a fight on purpose to get him suspended for game 5 which cost us the series. It's a shame because the Heat were always the better team but JVG knew Riley too well and the Knicks were the only other team in the league playing the exact same style as us which negated our edge.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Almost the same as me. My parents are Colombian, moved to New Jersey in their teens, met there. Then moved to Miami when I was 4. My dad wasnt that into american sports so I never really had my dad pressuring me to root for a NY team, even though he was a Mets fan.


Lol, we're all pretty similar. My dad is Brazilian and he moved to New York when he was 18. But he then moved to Miami the year they just won the Super Bowl with a perfect season. He supported the Miami teams and I'm a fan of the Heat because I grew up falling asleep to late night games with my dad and Dr. Jack screaming "SLAMMA!"

So many New York transplants in Miami. It makes for such a weird but cool atmosphere. We're really big assholes like northeasterners but we bandwagon and have that tropical hispanic flavor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, take out the Cuban and Haitian transplants, and im pretty sure the rest of South Florida shares the same story as us :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Oh gawd are people actually blaming Lebron? Jesus christ, Wade's dumbass fouls is what lost the game and then Lebron passed to an open Haslem who hits those 15 footers his whole career.

And more on Wade, Wtf is he doing when Lebron is on fire...what is he scare that Lebron his playing to good and decides he needs to show him up? Wade is just a piss off right now. Until he learns to defer to Lebron, we arnt winning close games that often. I want to know what goes through his damn brain when Lebron shoots 10-11 down the stretch...smh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seeing as how Lebron had the ball on those 3 possessions late in the 4th, and all 3 times he gave it to Wade, and everyone else cleared out, makes it seem like those calls came from Spo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I think it may've been Spo trying to get too cute. Whoever it was, they're idiots for not simply going to the hot hand. Its fundamental basketball for a reason.


----------

